# My car is built!!!!



## Hu99 (Aug 29, 2010)

Woo-Hoo! What a great day. My dealer just called and said my car hit the production line early this morning.:freakdanc:freakdanc:freakdanc:freakdanc

Anybody have any idea how long until he reaches the West Coast of Canada?:dunno:


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Hu99 said:


> Woo-Hoo! What a great day. My dealer just called and said m car hit the production line early this morning.:freakdanc:freakdanc:freakdanc:freakdanc
> 
> Anybody have any idea how long until he reaches the West Coast of Canada?:dunno:


ETA Mid-Dec?:thumbup:

Not sure which route they use to get BMW's from Germany to West Coast N.A. Either they have to go through the canal or tranship them from the East Coast by Train or Truck. I doubt they are coming around South Africa or through Suez Canal to the Pacific.

You should be able to track the ship once it gets onboard.

p.s. Happy Day!!!!


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

Panama canal for sure. Congrats!


----------



## DnA Diesel (Jul 31, 2010)

Congrats, Hu! Pics when she arrives! :thumbup:


----------



## Neutrinolad (Jun 23, 2009)

Hu99 said:


> Woo-Hoo! What a great day. My dealer just called and said my car hit the production line early this morning.:freakdanc:freakdanc:freakdanc:freakdanc
> 
> Anybody have any idea how long until he reaches the West Coast of Canada?:dunno:


No idea. But it took awhile for mine to get here by boat. Whatever it is, it'll seem like eternity.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Hu99 said:


> Woo-Hoo! What a great day. My dealer just called and said my car hit the production line early this morning.:freakdanc:freakdanc:freakdanc:freakdanc
> 
> Anybody have any idea how long until he reaches the West Coast of Canada?:dunno:


The good news is that your car has been built. :thumbup:

The bad news is that you have to wait for your car to make its way across the Atlantic and then down the East coast of the U.S. Then wander around the Caribbean. And there is the decision of when it is time to make its way through the Panama Canal (isn't the Canal being expanded and the boat carrying your car has to dodge in and out of the traffic related to the expansion?). Worst of all, the boat gets to pick its way up the Western coast of Mexico and the U.S.of A. Oftentimes, there is a stop at Port Hueneme to unload some cars that some characters in the Western U.S.A had the audacity to order.

Grass grows faster. I am sorry, but I have been there and got the tee-shirt. The only thing I didn't have to endure was the stop at Port Hueneme and then after the cars were unloaded at Port Hueneme, the trip northward. Once the boat arrived at Port Hueneme, my car was at the dealer 2 days later. I was driving off the lot 2 days after that.

There are websites that allow you to track the progress of the boat carrying your car. It is handy to be able to know where the boat carrying your car is at on the globe called Earth; it is also quite frustrating to know how much further the boat has to go though before your car arrives at the dealer. :dunno:


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Neutrinolad said:


> No idea. But it took awhile for mine to get here by boat. Whatever it is, it'll seem like eternity.


And the boat carrying your car only had to make it to where - Miami? :dunno: OP might as well be on the other side of the world.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

The Canal. Once they hit eastern Panama, the car will be offl oaded and hot rodded to the west coast. No worries though, the shipping company will be sure to roll back the odo. 

BTW the roads aren't too bad down there. A little bumpy in places.


----------



## János (Jun 19, 2010)

With all the technology available to us these days its too bad they don't enable the internal GPS when the car rolls out of the factory. 

It would be an ideal way for expectant owners to instantly locate their car. There are probably legal ramifications, which is no doubt why they don't do it...


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

Congrats. Now, be on the lookout for crazy 323i drivers suffeing from torque envy. :rofl:


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

János said:


> With all the technology available to us these days *its too bad they don't enable the internal GPS when the car rolls out of the factory.
> 
> It would be an ideal way for expectant owners to instantly locate their car.* There are probably legal ramifications, which is no doubt why they don't do it...


That would overwhelm BMW's network (and more likely, the contract they have with a cellular provider for BMW Assist). Think about it - every owner who is trying to find out where their car is at goes and initiates a locate function. Apple can offer the function on their iPhones because the data usage goes against the customer's data plan.


----------



## Hu99 (Aug 29, 2010)

anE934fun said:


> The good news is that your car has been built. :thumbup:
> 
> The bad news is that you have to wait for your car to make its way across the Atlantic and then down the East coast of the U.S. Then wander around the Caribbean. And there is the decision of when it is time to make its way through the Panama Canal (isn't the Canal being expanded and the boat carrying your car has to dodge in and out of the traffic related to the expansion?). Worst of all, the boat gets to pick its way up the Western coast of Mexico and the U.S.of A. Oftentimes, there is a stop at Port Hueneme to unload some cars that some characters in the Western U.S.A had the audacity to order.
> 
> ...


You may want to delete the last 3 characters from your nickname because you are no fun at all. What a big, wet, stifling buzzkill you are.:thumbdwn:


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Hu99 said:


> You may want to delete the last 3 characters from your nickname because you are no fun at all. What a big, wet, stifling buzzkill you are.:thumbdwn:


Just trying to set your expectations appropriately. The hardest part of the whole tracking the progress of the boat carrying my car experience was watching the boat take its time moving from New York/New Jersey to ultimately Port Hueneme. Each port call, my reaction was WTF!? Get moving! You will have to suffer all that I had to suffer plus a bit more.


----------



## TDIwyse (Sep 17, 2010)

Hu99, I'm in a similar position with my ordered 335d. The waiting is very unpleasant. 

Really hoping to get the vehicle before Dec. Specifically because the summer performance tires of the sport package will be worthless on Iowa roads in December. I'm expecting that I'll need to bring my TireRack winter wheel/tire combo's (that are supposed to arrive this week) along to get swapped out for the drive home . . .


----------



## Hu99 (Aug 29, 2010)

TDIwyse said:


> Hu99, I'm in a similar position with my ordered 335d. The waiting is very unpleasant.
> 
> Really hoping to get the vehicle before Dec. Specifically because the summer performance tires of the sport package will be worthless on Iowa roads in December. I'm expecting that I'll need to bring my TireRack winter wheel/tire combo's (that are supposed to arrive this week) along to get swapped out for the drive home . . .


I'm going to have do likewise. I bought a set of M6 replica wheels with Blizzaks to swap out prior to delivery. If it isn't snowing by the time I get my car it won't be long before I'll need them.


----------



## TDIwyse (Sep 17, 2010)

Found out my vehicle is estimated to be finished Oct 7. Is it possible we might literally be "in the same boat" during transport?


----------



## Hu99 (Aug 29, 2010)

TDIwyse said:


> Found out my vehicle is estimated to be finished Oct 7. Is it possible we might literally be "in the same boat" during transport?


Quite possibly, what date was your build started?


----------



## TDIwyse (Sep 17, 2010)

Hu99 said:


> Quite possibly, what date was your build started?


I don't know for sure. Over a 7 day period I was told my car was "scheduled for production" and estimated to be completed Oct 4 (yesterday), then back to "on order" status, then back to "scheduled for production" but with no estimated start or completition date, and then yesterday I was told it was supposed to be complete Oct 7 (Thursday). I was rather irritated by all the inconsistent and changing data. Actually I should probably re-check and see if the story has changed again . . .


----------



## railroader (Apr 12, 2010)

BMW Power said:


> Panama canal for sure. Congrats!


I was just wondering why they always go this way, or if they do? Being a rail 
guy for many years, to me the easiest and fastest way to get Hu's car to him would 
be by rail from the East Coast...there are northern routes in the US that easily link 
to the CN/CP rail systems and getting to Canada's west coast is a piece of cake--

Modern freight trains are incredibly efficient and fast, too especially on the "expedited" movements. They run 24 hrs/day stopping only for fuel and crew change- in fact I've seen crew changes done "on the fly" at places like Gallup, NM! At any rate- Hu wants his car and I want him to get it ASAP! So he can tell us all about it and post up some pics...:thumbup:

We're waiting along with you Hu! May I ask, are you a Chinese guy? Reason I'm asking, is then I would have someone to practice a little Mandarin with-- that's all!

Later--

rr-der


----------



## TDIwyse (Sep 17, 2010)

Hu99 said:


> I'm going to have do likewise. I bought a set of M6 replica wheels with Blizzaks to swap out prior to delivery. If it isn't snowing by the time I get my car it won't be long before I'll need them.


My Michellin X Ice Xi2 tire/wheel combo showed up today. Unfortunately 3 of them are setup for the passenger side and one is setup for the driver side. Called TireRack and they will reimburse me up to $20 for the cost to have 1 of the 3 re-oriented. Guess I'll have an errand to run tomorrow.

Also got my BMW mudflaps. I live on a gravel road. Yes, I've got the ******* gene . . .


----------



## Hu99 (Aug 29, 2010)

railroader said:


> I was just wondering why they always go this way, or if they do? Being a rail
> guy for many years, to me the easiest and fastest way to get Hu's car to him would
> be by rail from the East Coast...there are northern routes in the US that easily link
> to the CN/CP rail systems and getting to Canada's west coast is a piece of cake--
> ...


Thank you for your support! It really means a lot during this awful waiting period.
I am not Chinese, railroader, I'm gwailo and I have more affiliation with Cantonese than Mandarin because of my first wife. Her people were from Hong Kong.


----------



## GiaGiaJa (Sep 6, 2010)

Hu99 said:


> Thank you for your support! It really means a lot during this awful waiting period.
> I am not Chinese, railroader, I'm gwailo and I have more affiliation with Cantonese than Mandarin because of my first wife. Her people were from Hong Kong.


Lol... I'm good. I know u had some Chinese somewhere!!


----------



## railroader (Apr 12, 2010)

Hu99 said:


> Thank you for your support! It really means a lot during this awful waiting period.
> I am not Chinese, railroader, I'm gwailo and I have more affiliation with Cantonese than Mandarin because of my first wife. Her people were from Hong Kong.


Hu and GiaGia-- hello and _ni hao_ to both of you anyway! I miss the oh-so-authentic
Chinese restaurants in the San Gabriel Valley of LA County-- you could get all 5 or 6 "schools" of Chinese food in those little hole-in-the-wall places, but I had to move away after my job there ended.

Hu- I noticed we both had 328i's before we made the move to the 335d. I liked my "i" but I love my "d." Just a more interesting car and has a higher "fun" quotient; could be the torque has something to do with it!

Did you get any tracking info on your car, Hu? That'll be interesting to know where it is at the present time. I know you're anxious-

Talk to ya later,

rr-der


----------



## TDIwyse (Sep 17, 2010)

Hu, what's your vehicle status now? Is it on a ship? Mine finished production and is now awaiting transport.


----------



## Hu99 (Aug 29, 2010)

railroader said:


> Did you get any tracking info on your car, Hu? That'll be interesting to know where it is at the present time. I know you're anxious-





TDIwyse said:


> Hu, what's your vehicle status now? Is it on a ship? Mine finished production and is now awaiting transport.


I'd love to have tracking info, but I seem to be having a problem with my salesman who had previously been excellent. I had heard nothing from him since putting my deposit down and I had to call him to find out it had been built. He said he'd e-mail me a VIN when it was assigned, but I haven't heard a peep from him since then. I phoned again last Thurs. and he has yet to return my call.
I feel like I have been robbed of the factory build experience and will certainly be giving low scores when I do the post-delivery survey.


----------



## TDIwyse (Sep 17, 2010)

Well that sucks. Sorry to hear that. 

Do you have an order number? If so you can call the 800 number for bmwusa and use the automated selection to track your order. Their info isn't as detailed, but it's something. You can also setup an account on the bmwusa website and get info from that.


----------

